# Cannon 3/22



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm planning on skiing Cannon this Saturday.  Is anyone else going to be there?  Regulars?  Irregulars? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2014)

I will be there.   Hoping to check out Mittersill for 1st time


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't been since circa high school, so I am hoping to check out a bunch if stuff that wasn't in play then like the glades, tramline and mittersill.  Let me know if you want to make some turns.  I'd be happy to meet up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2014)

I should be there too with my son.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 20, 2014)

Planning to be there.  Skiing with a couple buddies that don't get out much but hold their own.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

If anyone wants to take a run or 2 together, let me know.  It would be great to meet a few other AZers.  PM me if you'd like.  I'll be in black pants and a red jacket with a pony tail sticking out the back...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone skied there this week? Heading to my house tonight with like 12 people fr 80s day, def want to get into kinsman, it was unbelievable  last Friday. Any glades trip reports?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 21, 2014)

I probably will be there too. I'll send you a PM


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 21, 2014)

Should be to the Peabody lodge by 9 or so---I'll most likely get the 1st ski session while my wife watches our son.
Plan is to head to Tuckerbrook chair and head over to Mittersill. Guessing that is a faster way to access vs 2 chairs and a hike.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

I've responded to your pm bumpsis, and will PM you Xwhaler. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 21, 2014)

Hope to see you guys there tomorrow. Pummeled my buddies into the ground  at Burke today (awesome!).  We'll see how they fair tomorrow


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2014)

Fun day at Cannon yesterday.  Met up with SaveMeASammy.   Morning was tough as everything but the tram and Peabody went on wind hold. We missed the Mittersill chair by a few mins and had to bus back to the tram.  Tram line was 3+ cars long so we skated over to zoomer.  Skiing was variable mix of soft powder and dangerous ice. Taft skiers left was nice but most everything off the Peabody sucked. Wind and cold made it feel like January not late Match. 
Afternoon the cannonball opened back up so we hit tramline.   My 1st time down there.    Its legit but snow was soft which helped.
Last run did upper hard to middle to lower.....Tim zipper lines those bumps!   Great guy and skier.....We will do it again soon.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 23, 2014)

It was great to get out there and ski with you, Chris!  You're a pretty good skier yourself   Vista to Tramline was a blast, and was the rotd for me.  Hardscrabble was good too with those nice, soft bumps.  The natural was better than I thought it would be, and the man made runs were rougher than I expected.  Too bad about mittersill.  I bet it would have been excellent. 

We also got to meet bumpsis.  He came up to do a half-day, but with only the tram and Peabody running, he opted for a hike instead.  At the least, it was great to meet you bumpsis.  It's nice to put a face to a name!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2014)

Props to you guys for sticking with it yesterday. Sorry I missed you. We had visions of first tram, but my buddies who were visiting were moving too slow to make that reality.  They actually never even made it to Cannon, we gave up on them and got there around 9:15 just as the wind was coming up. Even for Cannon that was some insane wind.  We did Taft, Paulie's, and Gary's which were all really nice. But lifts starting shutting down at that point so we bailed for an early lunch, then ended up bailing on the rest of the day.

We ended up at Loon for the afternoon. Conditions there were really sweet with soft carveable snow and steady snowfall.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It was great to get out there and ski with you, Chris! You're a pretty good skier yourself  Vista to Tramline was a blast, and was the rotd for me. Hardscrabble was good too with those nice, soft bumps. The natural was better than I thought it would be, and the man made runs were rougher than I expected. Too bad about mittersill. I bet it would have been excellent.
> 
> We also got to meet bumpsis. He came up to do a half-day, but with only the tram and Peabody running, he opted for a hike instead. At the least, it was great to meet you bumpsis. It's nice to put a face to a name!
> 
> ...



The pleasure was all mine. Gentlemen, you are hardcore! The wind was just vicious. I felt bad opting out, but the prospects of just skiing off Peabody with the possibility of the Tram going on wind hold again was less than optimal.

The huge wind and the ensuing blizzard seemed localized just to Cannon. I drove just a couple of miles down to the Basin and took a hike up Cascade Brook trail (towards Kinsman Pond). From the bottom and well up the mountain, it just a tranquil and serene hike in the snowy woods with snow just gently falling. No wind! Cannon seems to have its own weather 

It was really nice to meet you both. Keep me in mind for next possible session that may present itself. I'm really looking forward to a spring corn harvest sometime soon.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry we did not meet up with you guys.  We bagged it with Cannonball after lunch in the pub.  Poutine was awesome.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 23, 2014)

The Difference a day makes…..Had the best day today at Cannon with Cannonball and his wife..everything was Awesome !
My first time over to Mittersill and had a blast, Glades on Cannon proper were outstanding and had the pleasure of being shown Bunny Direct……Thank you CannonBall for showing me around yet again !! Probably my Best day at Cannon this year…….Slickest move of the day….Avoiding the Long line at the tram….Thank you L for driving us back to Zooomer 

So many Highlights I couldn't Pick a ROTD…….They were all Amazing !


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2014)

Mittersill being down all day yesterday and their 4" report which I'm sure was deeper in spots due to the wind must have been really,sweet over there

Burke was very nice today as well


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> The Difference a day makes…..Had the best day today at Cannon with Cannonball and his wife..everything was Awesome !
> My first time over to Mittersill and had a blast, Glades on Cannon proper were outstanding and had the pleasure of being shown Bunny Direct……Thank you CannonBall for showing me around yet again !! Probably my Best day at Cannon this year…….Slickest move of the day….Avoiding the Long line at the tram….Thank you L for driving us back to Zooomer
> 
> So many Highlights I couldn't Pick a ROTD…….They were all Amazing !



Yup, couldn't have said it better.  Thanks for the ride home. It made the difference between a fun morning and epic full day.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 23, 2014)

Just a couple shots from today…….


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, couldn't have said it better.  Thanks for the ride home. It made the difference between a fun morning and epic full day.



Your Very Welcome…..glad we had the opportunity to make it Epic….cant believe how few people we're there…..other than on the Tram !! Will make for some great memories come off season !
TY


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 23, 2014)

Cool love the tree-Moguls,,,,,Troguls


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 23, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Cool love the tree-Moguls,,,,,TrogulsView attachment 11926



Troguls - I like that 
JDMRoma, which glade run is this? It's a really nice shot.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 24, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> Troguls - I like that
> JDMRoma, which glade run is this? It's a really nice shot.



Hmm I think it was either Go Green or Global warming Glades....Will have to confirm from my camera though.
We hit quite a few of them, lost Boys, Banshee and SnowMakers were all equally as good and Bunny Direct had some very similar Troguls...........


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------

